# nigger / nigga / negro



## Manolo_A

I have some questions about those words:
-Is it offensive when a black person says it?
-Is there some difference between these words? Is some word more offensive than the others?
-Is Negro commonly used?

Thanks everybody
-------------------------
Tengo algunas preguntas sobre estas palabras:
-¿Son ofensivas cuando es una persona de color quien las dice?
-¿Hay alguna diferencia entre ellas? ¿Es alguna más ofensiva que otra?
-¿Es la palabra 'negro' usada frecuentemente?

Gracias a todos


----------



## ultraviolet7

Por lo que tengo entendido, en los Estados Unidos las personas de color usan "nigger" entre ellos en ciertos ámbitos callejeros. En este contexto no es ofensivo sino un código. Utilizado por otras personas para dirigirse a gente de color es considerado despectivo y muy ofensivo. La palabra "negro" tiene una connotación despectiva, pero es un término que, por lo que tengo entendido prácticamente ha caído en desuso.


----------



## Na'ilah

Disclaimer: I am not black.  

I find it offensive.  I know some black people who find it offensive regardless of who says it.  I know some who find it offensive depending on who says it (not just the race of the speaker, but the nature of the relationship matters).  I had a friend in high school, a white guy, who used the term with another friend (a black guy) and vice versa...they were both OK with that, but that is a rarity.  

Nigga is a phonetic spelling of the term "nigger" in African American vernacular, sometimes used by African Americans (usually males) to refer to one another.  

Nigger is a degenerate form of the term Negro. 

And, no, "negro" is not commonly used.  Perhaps only by a few REALLY old white people whose language would seem anachronistic at best, and inappropriate and offensive at worst.


----------



## rivereridanus

As a blanket statement: Don't use it. 

Some black people use nigga amongst each other,
but if you are white, don't even touch it. 
Because of the bad racial treatment in the history of the United States of the black people by the white people, any of these words coming from anyone who is NOT black is very derogatory. 

And as Na'ilah said, "negro" is only used amongst older white people who have not realized that the term is now very inappropriate.


----------



## Na'ilah

I have heard some black men use "negro" where  you might expect to hear "nigga" (e.g. "My negro!" instead of "My man!" when referring to someone whom the speaker holds in high esteem but maybe hasn't seen in a while), this seems to be an effort to put a point on the origin of the term (and perhaps also to put a point on how uneducated "nigga" sounds).  

I go back to my disclaimer though: I am not black.  And, you are not likely to get agreement among black people on the subject either.  And river is right... Don't use it.  That is the best advice.


----------



## bswss

1. Some black people would say they are offensive (usually older ones), some would say they are not (usually younger ones). I am black, and I say that a (typical) black person would think you are trying to BE offensive by using the terms, regardless of whether or not they FELT offended, me dejo entender?
2. The first is derogatory/offensive, the second is a slang pronunciation of the first (SUPPOSEDLY more a term of endearment, not truly MEANT to be offensive, commonly used by blacks, referring to other blacks), and the third is a technical term (not meant to be offensive).
3. As the previous posters have said, the term "negro" is outdated.

Espero que ayude


----------



## Manolo_A

OK, thanks everybody. I asked it because in some songs, (for example, in the Lil Wayne's songs) sometimes I can hear nigga, nigger... I have never heard negro, but my english teacher told it to me.

PD: by the way, have I got some mistake in my two messages?  thanks


----------



## bswss

Manolo_A said:


> I have some questions about this these words:
> -Is it offensive when is a black person who says it them?
> -There is Is there some difference between this these words? Is some Are any of the words more offensive than each the others?
> -Is Negro commonly used?
> 
> Gracias a todos


 


Manolo_A said:


> OK, thanks everybody. I asked it because in some songs, (for example, in the Lil Wayne's songs) sometimes I can hear nigga, nigger... I have never heard negro, but my english teacher told it to me.
> 
> PD: by the way, have I got some any mistakes in my two messages?  thanks


 
You did very well, though!


----------



## Manolo_A

bswss, yes, I can understand you  Anyway, I won't say it, just in case.


----------



## bswss

Haha, a Peruvian friend of mine always says that, I guess I picked it up without realizing  Hope it wasn't out of place!

Saludos


----------



## Manolo_A

Yes, but in Peru people talks spanish, and in spanish the word negro is very commonly used. In Spain, is offensive (it equals to nigger). But in South American countries, you can call negro to somebody (doesn't matter if the other person is a white guy). It can be 'entre amigos', as we say in Spain


----------



## bswss

It's kind of the same here, 'entre amigos' you could probably get away with it, but I definitely wouldn't say it in public or around people I didn't know, if I were you. (p.s. I personally don't say any of them at all )

Although, when I said "a Peruvian friend of mine always says that", I was talking about the phrase "me dejo entender"  I need to speak (type) more clearly!


----------



## Manolo_A

Oh, sorry  In Spain, in winter, it's time to pick up with olives. So, in winter there is a lot of moroccan people. They are too called 'negros'. But when in TV we look a black person working as a doctor, people don't refer him as 'negro'. Yes, in Spain exist the racism 

By the way, is 'black person' an offensive way to refer to coloured people?


----------



## bswss

Manolo_A said:


> Yes, but in Peru people talks speak spanish, and in spanish the word negro is very commonly used. In Spain, it is offensive (it equals to nigger). But in South American countries, you can call negro to somebody a negro (doesn't matter if the other person is a white guy). It can be 'entre amigos', as we say in Spain


 


Manolo_A said:


> Oh, sorry  In Spain, in winter, it's time to pick up with olives. So, in winter there is are a lot of Moroccan people. They are too called 'negros'. But when in on TV we look see a black person working as a doctor, people don't refer him as 'negro'. Yes, racism exists in Spain exist the racism
> 
> By the way, is 'black person' an offensive way to refer to coloured people?


 
I hope you don't feel I'm over-correcting you, I just put those out there so others can learn 

You are right, racism is everywhere 

No, the term "black person" is not offensive and is probably the best phrase for you to use. "Colored person/people" is outdated like "negro" (and some people might take offense to that as well!)


----------



## Manolo_A

Yeah, here we learn british english. When I say 'wanna', 'gonna', or something like that, my teacher says 'Manolooo!' 

A californian friend of mine told me that 'black person' is more commonly used


----------



## Manolo_A

And no, I like you correct me. It's useful for me and for other persons


----------



## bswss

Manolo_A said:


> And no, I like you correcting me. It's useful for me and for others persons


 
Your Californian friend is right: "black people" is the way to go.

Está muy bien  Saludos!


----------



## Mirlo

Manolo_A said:


> Yes, but in Peru people talks spanish, and in spanish the word negro is very commonly used. In Spain, is offensive (it equals to nigger). But in South American countries, you can call negro to somebody (doesn't matter if the other person is a white guy). It can be 'entre amigos', as we say in Spain


 
En Panamá usamos la palabra negro, no como una palabra ofensiva, es más hasta la usamos con cariño "mi negrito/a" y puedo asegurarles que no es nada parecido a la palabra *"nigger" o "nigga*".
*Es un nombre o palabra creado para ofender y n**o significan negro.*

 El significado te explica que fue creada para una persona negra no que significa negro.


> *Nigga*: ethnic slur) extremely offensive name for a Black person; "only a Black can call another Black a nigga"


----------



## chileno

In Chile is very common to call friends "mi negro/negra" is a term of endearment.


----------



## Manolo_A

*Mirlo*, eso es lo que quería decir: que aunque en España tiene SIEMPRE un sentido ofensivo, en Sudamérica tiene un sentido 'cariñoso' cuando lo usan familiares, amigos...

Es más, cuando el presidente Obama salió elegido presidente, cierto periódico mexicano del que no recuerdo el nombre (creo que El Gráfico) usó el titular 'A trabajar, mi negro'.

When Obama won, a mexican newspaper used as title 'A trabajar, mi negro' ('At work, my black' or something).


----------



## Na'ilah

Me pregunto si el término no tiene limites en sudamerica.... Por ejemplo: ¿usaría el término "mi negro/negrito" una persona blanca, digamos, con una persona indigena?  ¿Y si fuera al revés?  

¿Tiene que ver con la raza de las personas o no?  Y si no, ¿de qué se trata?  Siento que estos términos siguen siendo usados por falta de educación.  Pero, por favor, si tiene otro origen, quiero saber.


----------



## bswss

Manolo_A said:


> Es más, cuando el presidente Obama salió elegido presidente, cierto periódico mexicano del que no recuerdo el nombre (creo que El Gráfico) usó el titular 'A trabajar, mi negro'.


 
Oh, wow  No dudo que intentaron ofender...es mi opinión


----------



## chileno

Na'ilah said:


> Me pregunto si el término no tiene limites en sudamerica.... Por ejemplo: ¿usaría el término "mi negro/negrito" una persona blanca, digamos, con una persona indigena?  ¿Y si fuera al revés?
> 
> ¿Tiene que ver con la raza de las personas o no?  Y si no, ¿de qué se trata?  Siento que estos términos siguen siendo usados por falta de educación.  Pero, por favor, si tiene otro origen, quiero saber.



Como dije, en Chile por lo menos se usa como un término cariñoso. Y perfectamente se lo dice un indígena a un/a blanco/a etc...

Lo mismo que "gordo/a", "perrito/a", "flaco/a", etc...

Estoy hablando de Chile. Aunque me parece que en la mayoría de los países sudamericanos pasa lo mismo.


----------



## ultraviolet7

Na'ilah said:


> Me pregunto si el término no tiene limites en sudamerica.... Por ejemplo: ¿usaría el término "mi negro/negrito" una persona blanca, digamos, con una persona indigena?  ¿Y si fuera al revés?
> 
> ¿Tiene que ver con la raza de las personas o no?  Y si no, ¿de qué se trata?  Siento que estos términos siguen siendo usados por falta de educación.  Pero, por favor, si tiene otro origen, quiero saber.



Por lo menos en Argentina el uso de "negro" puede ser o no ofensivo según el contexto. Entre personas conocidas/amigas es posible utilizar los términos "negro/a", "mi negro/a" y se entiende como algo afectuoso. Si uno se refiere a terceros, entonces tiene una connotación despectiva. Ej. "Los negros",  "ese negro" "es un negro". De todos modos no siempre está ligado al color de piel, sino más bien a una condición social y lo que ésta conlleva. Por ejemplo hay gente que dice en forma despectiva:  "tiene mentalidad de negro", "hace cosas de negro", queriendo significar una supuesta falta de inteligencia o educación.


----------



## Na'ilah

Graicas, chilengo y ultra... entiendo que muchos no sienten que es ofensivo... ¿Pero cuáles son las raices del término?


----------



## ultraviolet7

Na'ilah said:


> Graicas, chilengo y ultra... entiendo que muchos no sienten que es ofensivo... ¿Pero cuáles son las raices del término?



En Argentina prácticamente no hay gente de raza negra, sí hay descendientes de indígenas que tienen un color de piel más oscuro. En los años 50 llegaron a Buenos Aires desde el interior del país muchas de estas personas con el fin de trabajar en fábricas y empresas estatizadas con sede en la capital. El porteño (natural de Buenos Aires) comenzó a referirse despectivamente a esta gente como "cabecitas negras" y más tarde directamente como "negro" o "cabeza". Si bien originalmente el término se basaba en una cuestión de aspecto, (el color de piel y cabello) luego, como dije antes, se generalizó a una condición social (pobre y/o marginal) que involucra en su mayoría a personas de piel más oscura, pero no necesariamente son todas así. De este modo a alguien puede llamárselo despectivamente "negro" o "cabeza" y ser blanco de piel.


----------



## chileno

Pero hay que entender que no necesariamente hay que usar una palabra que signifique "raza" para ser despectivo...

Como decimos en Chile: No es lo que se dice, sino como se dice. :-D


----------



## Na'ilah

Vuelo a preguntar:  ¿usaría el término "mi negro/negrito" una persona blanca, digamos, con una persona indigena?  ¿Y si fuera al revés?

   No sé nada del uso en Sudamérica y por eso pregunto.  

Mi experiencia (8 años en México) es que   en México existe mucho racismo, pero existe mucha más falta de educación.  No creo que... bueno... más bien, ESPERO que ningún diario mexicano sacara un titular tan ofensivo a propósito, pero se me hace muy probable que la sacaron sin darse cuenta de lo ofensivo que era. No puedo decir a cuántas personas mexicanas he tenido que explicar por qué el término es tan ofensivo a la gente afroamericano.  Un mexicano que no tiene nada de sangre africana no debería referir a nadie como negro.  Digo eso por todo el uso feísmo que encontré del término en México, de los cuales lo menos ofensivo y más común sería "trabajando como negro"... Hay que pensar en qué se basa el sentido de esta frase... Las implicaciones son bien feas.    

  Implica que el estado normal de una persona negra es trabajar como *esclavo*... Esta actitud no vale en los Estados Unidos.  Nuestro gobierno y muchos ONG's han hecho mucho para erradicar este tipo de lenguaje y pensamiento.  Vale recordar que el lenguaje tiene una influencia tan poderosa sobre el pensamiento... tenemos que considerar el significado verdadero (el que va más allá de la superficie de las cosas).  El uso de lenguaje así implica un montón de cosas que yo, por lo menos, no quiero que mis hijos aprendan.

Y, ahora que me explicas lo de la gente indigena en Argentina, siento igual... el uso de este tipo de lenguaje no tiene lugar en una sociedad que quiere, realmente, eliminar el racismo y el clasismo.  

He hablado mucho más de mi parte.   No es para ofender a nadie, pero quizás a alguien le cayó el veinte....
Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones; estos temas son tan importantes.


----------



## chileno

chileno said:


> Como dije, en Chile por lo menos se usa como un término cariñoso. Y perfectamente se lo dice un indígena a un/a blanco/a etc...
> 
> Lo mismo que "gordo/a", "perrito/a", "flaco/a", etc...
> 
> Estoy hablando de Chile. Aunque me parece que en la mayoría de los países sudamericanos pasa lo mismo.





Na'ilah said:


> Vuelo a preguntar:  ¿usaría el término "mi negro/negrito" una persona blanca, digamos, con una persona indigena?  ¿Y si fuera al revés?



Es muy usado. Sí, se usa.



Na'ilah said:


> No sé nada del uso en Sudamérica y por eso pregunto.



Ningún problema. 



Na'ilah said:


> Mi experiencia (8 años en México) es que   en México existe mucho racismo, pero existe mucha más falta de educación.  No creo que... bueno... más bien, ESPERO que ningún diario mexicano sacara un titular tan ofensivo a propósito, pero se me hace muy probable que la sacaron sin darse cuenta de lo ofensivo que era. No puedo decir a cuántas personas mexicanas he tenido que explicar por qué el término es tan ofensivo a la gente afroamericano.  Un mexicano que no tiene nada de sangre africana no debería referir a nadie como negro.  Digo eso por todo el uso feísmo que encontré del término en México, de los cuales lo menos ofensivo y más común sería "trabajando como negro"... Hay que pensar en qué se basa el sentido de esta frase... Las implicaciones son bien feas.
> 
> Implica que el estado normal de una persona negra es trabajar como *esclavo*... Esta actitud no vale en los Estados Unidos.  Nuestro gobierno y muchos ONG's han hecho mucho para erradicar este tipo de lenguaje y pensamiento.  Vale recordar que el lenguaje tiene una influencia tan poderosa sobre el pensamiento... tenemos que considerar el significado verdadero (el que va más allá de la superficie de las cosas).  El uso de lenguaje así implica un montón de cosas que yo, por lo menos, no quiero que mis hijos aprendan.
> 
> Y, ahora que me explicas lo de la gente indigena en Argentina, siento igual... el uso de este tipo de lenguaje no tiene lugar en una sociedad que quiere, realmente, eliminar el racismo y el clasismo.
> 
> He hablado mucho más de mi parte.   No es para ofender a nadie, pero quizás a alguien le cayó el veinte....
> Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones; estos temas son tan importantes.



Ok, trabajar como negro (esclavo) no es llamar una persona que es un esclavo.

En U.S.A. es diferente.

No creo que nadie de Latin America se ofenda.

Si digo "trabajo como esclavo", "este trabajo me esclaviza", "trabajo como mula"

Nada de eso es ofensivo.  A menos que quieras herir a una persona, y lo digas en un tono ofensivo. En ese caso cualquier cosa que se diga se tomará como ofensivo.


Se que es un concepto bastante raro para un/a Americana.


----------



## Na'ilah

chileno said:


> es muy usado. Sí, se usa.
> Ok, trabajar como negro (esclavo) no es llamar una persona que es un esclavo. *No dije que decir "trabajar como negro" es llamar a una persona un esclavo.  Decirlo es implicar que el estado natural (o sea su lugar en el gran esquema) de una person negra es trabajar como esclavo o mula (peor todavía). Y eso es una desgracia.  *
> 
> en u.s.a. Es diferente. *No estoy de acuerdo, porque precisamente como explica ultravioleta el término se usa con la gente indigena (de piel morena) en otros paises quienes tienen tambien una historia de sufrir opresión a la mano del hombre blanco (los europeos).  *
> 
> no creo que nadie de latin america se ofenda. *Tampoco estoy de acuerdo en eso... Conozco a mexicanos negros (de la Costa Chica de Guerrero y de Veracruz) y a cubanos quienes me han dicho que se ofenden cuando alguien use esos términos.  Además conozco a gente (no negra) de piel muy, muy morena quienes han experimentado lo que ellos sientan que es racismo de sus paisanos.  ¿quienes somos para decir que no tiene razón?*
> 
> si digo "trabajo como esclavo", "este trabajo me esclaviza", "trabajo como mula"
> 
> nada de eso es ofensivo. *No, nada de eso es ofensivo.   Tienes toda la razón.  Pero no somos esclavos y no somos mulas... Una mula quizás se ofenda.*
> 
> *Dercir "trabajar como negro" es muy distinto... Algunos somos negros... ¿me explico?*
> 
> se que es un concepto bastante raro para un/a americana.  *¿cuál concepto?
> 
> Precisamente eso es lo que quiero que todos aclaremos por nuestro beneficio...
> 
> A mi, me parece que el concepto es que "lo usamos sin querer ofender."
> 
> Pero eso no es escusa par promover conceptos como "los negros trabajan disproporcionadamente comparado con los demás.  Y eso es normal, aceptable y simplemente como es."
> 
> Yo digo que al utlizar frases cotidianas como "trabajar como negro"--sin querer--comunicamos esa idea, sobre todo a los niños.
> 
> Children accept things at face value.  They here us say "the sun comes up" and "goes down" every day. It isn't until later that they discover that this is not the case.  They learn in school that in fact the earth is turning.
> 
> But, there is no one writing a lesson plan called Trabajar como negro no significa trabajar "como negro"... *



Si realmente crees que hay otro concepto que se entiende con esta clase de frase, te ruego que me lo expliques... porque tienes razón, ha de ser un concepto bastante raro ... porque YO (No vayamos a incluir a los demás de mis paisanos, por favor, ... hablo por mi misma) no lo puedo entender.


----------



## Spug

Hola,



Na'ilah said:


> Vuelo a preguntar:  ¿usaría el término "mi negro/negrito" una persona blanca, digamos, con una persona indigena?



En cuanto al español de Puerto Rico - sí, definitivamente.

Estuve casado ocho años con una boricua. Ella tenía una prima de raza negra (africana). Todos - yo incluído - la llamábamos "negrita". Como han señalado otros arriba, es un término de cariño en ese contexto.

Claro que los puertorriqueños tienen sus palabras despectivas para referirse a los negros norteamericanos (como también señalaron arriba, el racismo en encuentra en todas partes), pero eso es otro tema.



Na'ilah said:


> ¿Y si fuera al revés?



Dudo haber entendido tu pregunta... que si una persona indígena le diría "negro" a un blanco?


----------



## Na'ilah

Spug said:


> Hola,
> 
> En cuanto al español de Puerto Rico - sí, definitivamente.
> 
> Estuve casado ocho años con una boricua. Ella tenía una prima de raza negra (africana). Todos - yo incluído - la llamábamos "negrita". Como han señalado otros arriba, es un término de cariño en ese contexto.  *Esto entiendo, como indicaron otros foreros es como decir güero, gordo o flaca, etc.  Es algo muy latino referir a las personas **por como son** (y así, aceptar y amarlas, diría yo.  En nuestro pais ya sabes que es distinto.  Nosotros preferimos evitar el tema...andar "ciegos", pues...) Pero, decir cosas como **"trabajar como negro" es despectivo en cualquier lugar.  A eso me refiero yo.    *
> 
> Dudo haber entendido tu pregunta... que si una persona indígena le diría "negro" a un blanco? *Sí. Esa es la pregunta.  Yo entendí que los foreros de Sudamérica así dicen entre sí a pesar de que no son "negros"**... Quizás malentendí. *


----------



## ultraviolet7

Na'ilah said:


> Si realmente crees que hay otro concepto que se entiende con esta clase de frase, te ruego que me lo expliques... porque tienes razón, ha de ser un concepto bastante raro ... porque YO (No vayamos a incluir a los demás de mis paisanos, por favor, ... hablo por mi misma) no lo puedo entender.



Lo de "trabajar como negro" aquí, como dijo Chileno, no se entiende para nada como un insulto. Lo que se entiende por ese concepto es "trabajar como lo *hacían* los esclavos". En ningún momento se lo toma como que el que lo dice justifica la esclavitud o que entienda que las personas de raza negra deban trabajar más que los demás. Tal vez en los Estados Unidos se lo vea de otro modo y haya otra sensibilidad con respecto al tema debido a larga historia de discriminación que hubo.


----------



## chileno

Na'ilah, yes, in Chile at least *anybody* can tell to *anybody*, regardless of skin color, "negro, negra, negrito, negrita" 

Chao mi negra! ;->


----------



## Xinito

"[Get] to work, my Negro" sería la traducción, y ese diario mexicano me parece muy racista.  Pero en el negocio de periódicos y revistas, hay que poner el título lo que más le llama la atención al público.





Manolo_A said:


> *Mirlo*, eso es lo que quería decir: que aunque en España tiene SIEMPRE un sentido ofensivo, en Sudamérica tiene un sentido 'cariñoso' cuando lo usan familiares, amigos...
> 
> Es más, cuando el presidente Obama salió elegido presidente, cierto periódico mexicano del que no recuerdo el nombre (creo que El Gráfico) usó el titular 'A trabajar, mi negro'.
> 
> When Obama won, a mexican newspaper used as title 'A trabajar, mi negro' ('At work, my black' or something).


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

> "Colored person/people" is outdated like "negro" (and some people might take offense to that as well!)


 
Just to show how confusing this topic is, consider that:

1. "colored person" is outdated but "person of color" is not.

2. The most prominent organization dedicated to the advancement of black people is the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People.

By the way, there are white people who are offended when anyone uses "nigger" (even if it is black people talking to each other).


----------



## chileno

RicardoElAbogado said:


> Just to show how confusing this topic is, consider that:
> 
> 1. "colored person" is outdated but "person of color" is not.
> 
> 2. The most prominent organization dedicated to the advancement of black people is the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People.
> 
> By the way, there are white people who are offended when anyone uses "nigger" (even if it is black people talking to each other).



Yes, but only in the States...


----------



## Mate

Yes. And everybody and every country has their own issues. 

Please, let's stay on-topic and let's also avoid discussing those issues as long as they do not contribute to the translation. In case they do, there is no problem to include them.

Thanks.


----------



## Na'ilah

RicardoElAbogado said:


> Just to show how confusing this topic is, consider that:
> 
> 1. "colored person" is outdated but "person of color" is not.
> 
> 2. The most prominent organization dedicated to the advancement of black people is the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People.
> 
> *The NAACP was founded in 1909... That's why it's name is so outdated.*
> 
> By the way, there are white people who are offended when anyone uses "nigger" (even if it is black people talking to each other) *There are black people too, who are offended by this term regardless of who is using and why.*.


----------



## Na'ilah

Is it possible that all this doubt from Latinos about what English terms for black people are and aren't offensive is rooted in the fact that many Latinos don't understand the offense caused by using their own everyday phrases such as "trabajar como negro"? It seems quite clear to me that many non-black Latinos are not offended by this, but why should they be, if they aren't black and have never heard a black person explain any offense caused by such language?  

It also occurs to me to question why there is so much racial tension in our country between Latinos and black people... Perhaps by examining the daily use of culturally, racially and historically insensitive phrases such as "trabajar como negro" and the lack of awareness of (1) the offense those phrases cause to black people and (2) the racial insensitivity they instill in Latinos, we can see the toll it has taken.


----------



## Mirlo

Manolo_A said:


> *Mirlo*, eso es lo que quería decir: que aunque en España tiene SIEMPRE un sentido ofensivo, en Sudamérica tiene un sentido 'cariñoso' cuando lo usan familiares, amigos...
> 
> Es más, cuando el presidente Obama salió elegido presidente, cierto periódico mexicano del que no recuerdo el nombre (creo que El Gráfico) usó el titular 'A trabajar, mi negro'.
> 
> When Obama won, a mexican newspaper used as title 'A trabajar, mi negro' ('At work, my black' or something).


 
Si comprendo, el problema es que le están dando a la palabra 'negro' un sentido muy literal. 
El ejemplo que usas es perfecto, "A trabajar, mi negro" es lo mismo que decir "A trabajar, mi compadre", en Panamá y* creo* que en otros países podemos llamar a cualquiera compadre y no necesariamente significa que esa persona sea nuestro compadre. En este caso "mi negro" fue usado de cariño. No pienso que México acostumbra a usar sus medios de difusión de una manera inapropiada. 
La palabra es lo que la quieras hacer...pero recuerda negro esta en el diccionario y forma parte de nuestro vocabulario. No somos Estadounidenses, no veo el por qué tengo que cambiar una costumbre que denota mi originalidad. Esas *otras palabras* fueron *creadas *para ofender, no es el mismo caso de la palabra negro. 

Muchos saludos,


----------



## chileno

Na'ilah said:


> Is it possible that all this doubt from Latinos about what English terms for black people are and aren't offensive is rooted in the fact that many Latinos don't understand the offense caused by using their own everyday phrases such as "trabajar como negro"? It seems quite clear to me that many non-black Latinos are not offended by this, but why should they be, if they aren't black and have never heard a black person explain any offense caused by such language?
> 
> It also occurs to me to question why there is so much racial tension in our country between Latinos and black people... Perhaps by examining the daily use of culturally, racially and historically insensitive phrases such as "trabajar como negro" and the lack of awareness of (1) the offense those phrases cause to black people and (2) the racial insensitivity they instill in Latinos, we can see the toll it has taken.




Like Mateamargo pointed already, every country has its own issues.

That's why I wanted to say that it only happens in the US. That is not to say that racism isn't present in our countries, but in other forms/way like it was already presented by other posters.

Case in point:

I used to work as a refugee case manager, and I had to welcome cuban refugees arriving to the US during the "balseros (rafters)" period of time... mid 1990's.

All the forms that had to be filled for every document in the US has been designed in such a way that's very confusing, to say the least.

This black cuban refugee asked me "What do I write in here for my race?

The choices:

White
Black/African American (not Hispanic)
Asian
Hispanic

That was it. 

He told me. "I just lost my color, my identity etc. Castro told me that this would happen!" and he bursted into laughters. 

Fue muy cómico. Y muchos de los cubanos tantos negros como blancos tenían algo que decir que era chistosísimo. Siempre. Trabajé en ese lugar por dos años.


----------



## Mirlo

ultraviolet7 said:


> Por lo menos en Argentina el uso de "negro" puede ser o no ofensivo según el contexto. Entre personas conocidas/amigas es posible utilizar los términos "negro/a", "mi negro/a" y se entiende como algo afectuoso. Si uno se refiere a terceros, entonces tiene una connotación despectiva. Ej. "Los negros", "ese negro" "es un negro". De todos modos no siempre está ligado al color de piel, sino más bien a una condición social y lo que ésta conlleva. Por ejemplo hay gente que dice en forma despectiva: "tiene mentalidad de negro", "hace cosas de negro", queriendo significar una supuesta falta de inteligencia o educación.


Bueno en este caso como dije están usando una palabra natural y dándole un tono despectivo, pero en Estados Unidos hacen "blonde jokes" y estas conllevan que una persona rubia (mujer, en especial) es un idiota, la diferencia ellos saben que eso no es verdad. 
Tú puedes tomar el termino "afican americans" y decir "those african americans..." y ya le diste un mal tono y la verdad es que ese es el termino que ellos quieren que usemos.
Esto solo demuestra que usan la palabra de una manera incorrecta y no que la palabra sea ofensiva.


----------



## Na'ilah

El dilema existe preciasmente con las frases que indica ultra.... nos damos cuenta de la magnitud del problema cuando la gente dice que nadie se ofende con frases como "trabajar como negro"

Esto es incorrecto.   Y si no lo vemos, pues, ciegos somos, de veras.


----------



## Mirlo

Na'ilah said:


> El dilema existe preciasmente con las frases que indica ultra.... nos damos cuenta de la magnitud del problema cuando la gente dice que nadie se ofende con frases como "trabajar como negro"
> 
> Esto es incorrecto. Y si no lo vemos, pues, ciegos somos, de veras.


 Yo en lo personal nunca uso esa frase. Esa frase se origina de Estados Unidos. No es una frase hispana. Nuestra frase es 'a trabajar como burro'.
Tienes razón, no se debe usar. Pero teniendo en cuenta que no todos somos iguales, no podemos controlar a todos. Me alegro que puedas expresar el mal uso de ésta, pero es esa misma libertad que le da el derecho a las demás personas a usar la palabra negro (cuando no se usa para ofender).


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador:
*
"Trabajar como (un) negro" no es el tema de este hilo. 

Si lo desean, y luego de haber constatado que no exista un hilo anterior sobre el tema, pueden abrir uno en este o en otro foro de este sitio web.

En este hilo se discute la pregunta del primer mensaje.

Gracias.


----------



## Sammo

Una cosa que quiero subrayar es que la palabra "nigger" no tiene equivalente en español.  He visto muchas traducciones de subtitulos en películas donde usan la palabra española "negro" como traducción.  Eso es incorrecto.  

No tiene traducción.  Para darle algo que sea en el área de "nigger" tendría uno que hacer algo como "maldito puto negro". 

La razón porque la palabra es ofensiva es por su historia en América.

Si uno va a traducirla, es mejor dejarlo sólo así como "nigger"  en vez de tratar de inventarse algo o actuar como si "negro" en español es un insulto.  Y "negro" no es insulto a menos que uno lo dice con esa intención porque casi todas la veces que la oigo en español es en sentido cariñoso, curiosamente lo opuesto de la palabra en ingles.  

Otra cosa.  "Nigga" es nacida de los barrios.  Así que mayormente cuando se usa "nigga" es entre amigos.  Nadie que quiere insultar lo pronuncia como "nigga" sino "nigger".  

A propósito, como yo vivo en América puedo decir desde experiencia personal que muchos hispanos usan "nigga" entre ellos y con los negros.  Casi nunca se les llaman la atención por eso, a menos que el tipo hispano es muy, muy "blanco".  El porqué es que en muchas barrios americanos los negros y hispanos conviven y se ven uno al otro como iguales.  

Y también, ya como estamos hablando de difamaciones, la palabra "Spic" existe en ingles y se usa contra los hispanos.  Lo menciono porque noto que hispanos fuera de América no tienen idea de esa palabra pero curiosamente saben de "nigger".


----------



## chileno

Na'ilah said:


> El dilema existe preciasmente con las frases que indica ultra.... nos damos cuenta de la magnitud del problema cuando la gente dice que nadie se ofende con frases como "trabajar como negro"
> 
> Esto es incorrecto.   Y si no lo vemos, pues, ciegos somos, de veras.



Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dice Sammo.

Na'ilah, yes, it is something cultural. And it is difficult to comprehend. Exactly as we cannot comprehend racism in the US. or the way people in this country think.

I guess we cannot change you, nor you can change us. The best approach is to ask instead or "surmising" or inferring meanings that actually are not there.


----------



## aurilla

bswss said:


> Your Californian friend is right: "black people" is the way to go.
> 
> Está muy bien  Saludos!


 
Also right is "African American"

In Puerto Rico, "negro" / "negra", "negrito" and "negrita" are often used as terms of endearment, much like "honey" / "dear" /"baby".


----------



## Cutest Shortie In Da Club

*-¿Son ofensivas cuando es una persona de color quien las dice?*
*Bueno si eres blanco no te conviene JAMAS utilizar este término y mucho menos si hay una persona de color presente y mas si estamos hablando de un país como es Estados Unidos. 
(Ya que los blancos fueron los que le dieron ese significado OFENSIVO duante la esclavitud..etc..etc..). 
**Los negros utilizan este termino para dirigirse a personas de su mismo color, o incluso gente blanca, tomando esta palabra como ''hermano'', ''colega'' sin ningún tipo de problema..*​ 
*¿Hay alguna diferencia entre ellas? ¿Es alguna más ofensiva que otra? Si, existe una diferencia. Tupac (rapero negro) fue uno de los mejores en definir esta diferencia (desde su punto de vista).*
*"Niggers was the ones with the rope hanging out the things...'' ''Niggas are the ones with the golden ropes hanging out the clubs."* 
​
***********************No links to YouTube, please.*********************

*The TRUTH, not the FACT, of the matter is that: 
-'Nigger'is a black man with iron chain around his neck deprived of any means of education; symbolising 'physical' slavery. 
-'Nigga' is a black man with 'million-dollars' gold chains on his neck living in street; symbolising mental slavery.*

*-¿Es la palabra 'negro' usada frecuentemente?*
*Si, es usada frecuentemente pero por gente de color aunque ultimamente la veo muy difundida *​


----------



## Mirlo

*



Es la palabra 'negro' usada frecuentemente?
Si, es usada frecuentemente pero por gente de color aunque ultimamente la veo muy difundida 

Click to expand...

*Vuelvo a repetir la palabra negro ha sido utilizada por muchos años hasta antes de que yo naciera y es un término de cariño entre la mayoría de las personas Latinoamericanas.
Pienso que la confusión esta en que la persona que hizo la pregunta y puso las tres palabras juntas. *Dos de ellas no teniendo nada que ver con la otra.*


----------



## chileno

Mirlo said:


> Vuelvo a repetir la palabra negro ha sido utilizada por muchos años hasta antes de que yo naciera y es un término de cariño entre la mayoría de las personas Latinoamericanas.
> Pienso que la confusión esta en que la persona que hizo la pregunta y puso las tres palabras juntas. *Dos de ellas no teniendo nada que ver con la otra.*



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Aunque vale precisar que al igual que las personas que viven fuera de USA no entienden completamente este concepto, tampoco la persona nativa de USA, pero que habla, poco o mucho español, lo entiende así, por lo tanto piensa que uno esta siendo racista.


----------



## veronicita

Hola
Retomo esta discusión de hace tiempo. Justo estoy traduciendo un discurso de Martin Luther King en el que utiliza la palabra "Negro" constantemente (así con mayúsculas) remitiendo a su contexto histórico. Si bien en castellano se usa "el negro" para hablar genéricamente (igual que se usaría "el indígena" o "la mujer") donde trabajo buscamos usar lenguaje inclusivo y evitar, cuando se pueda, el genérico masculino. Así que lo estoy traduciendo como "gente negra", pero me pregunto si sonará bien esa expresión para un discurso de MLK. ¿Qué opinan? ¿A alguien se le ocurre una forma mejor?
¡Gracias!


----------



## onbalance

Si quieres ser inclusiva y políticamente correcta, yo diría "gente afroamericana."

Saludos.


----------



## chileno

O "black people"


----------



## Nipnip

Negritud


----------



## veronicita

¡Gracias por sus sugerencias!
Finalmente estoy dejando "el negro", porque las otras opciones me parecían anacrónico en boca de MLK.

Sobre "african-american", en Latinoamérica decir "afroamericano" cuando se refiere a la gente negra de Estados Unidos, más que inclusivo puede llegar a sonar "expansivo", ahí en general uso "afroestadounidense" 

Saludos,
Vero


----------



## aztlaniano

The word "Negro" should always be capitalized. It is the counterpart to "Caucasian", meaning "white". That said, both terms sound quite old-fashioned nowadays, although I imagine they might be found in police reports or scientific studies. 
As an example, sickle-cell anaemia is much more common among Negroes than among Caucasians.


----------



## Sylphadora

Manolo_A said:


> Yes, but in Peru people talks spanish, and in spanish the word negro is very commonly used. *In Spain, is offensive (it equals to nigger)*. But in South American countries, you can call negro to somebody (doesn't matter if the other person is a white guy). It can be 'entre amigos', as we say in Spain


I have to disagree. I am Spanish as well and "negro" (in Spanish, not English) is actually the most neutral term you could use to refer to a black person in Spain. You could say "de raza negra" or "de color", but that's just too many words when you can just use one. We just don't have any other way to refer to black people in Spain. Besides, "mi amiga es de color" or "mi novio es de raza negra" sounds weird to my ears. I don't think we would say that. It just sounds waaaaaaaaay too diplomatic for 'real' talk.


----------



## aztlaniano

Sylphadora said:


> I have to disagree. I am Spanish as well and "negro" (in Spanish, not English) is actually the most neutral term you could use to refer to a black person in Spain. You could say "de raza negra" or "de color", but that's just too many words when you can just use one. We just don't have any other way to refer to black people in Spain. Besides, "mi amiga es de color" or "mi novio es de raza negra" sounds weird to my ears. I don't think we would say that. It just sounds waaaaaaaaay too diplomatic for 'real' talk.


Also, in Spain usually its "alguien trabaja como un _chino_", no como un negro.
Otro término: subsahariano


----------



## Sylphadora

aztlaniano said:


> Also, in Spain usually its "alguien trabaja como un _chino_", no como un negro.
> Otro término: subsahariano


+1


----------



## Moritzchen

El término usado en Uruguay es Afrodescendiente.
Para la traducción del discurso de Luther King yo también usaría _negro_.


----------



## chileno

El problema es que en Inglés el uso de nigger y otros que no sea "black (people) se usan peyorativamente. En castellano lo único que se usa es la palabra negro. Cualquier otro uso se pudiera calificar como ofensivo, por varias razones.


----------

